# Lid on a Jarrarium?



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

Should be fine, why would it not be?


----------



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)

sharambil said:


> Should be fine, why would it not be?




I dunno. I feel like because it's an angled lid it might trap gas? Maybe not.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Wow nice. I just started a couple. Did you have yo cycle them? Or did you let it do its own thing?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)

Econde said:


> Wow nice. I just started a couple. Did you have yo cycle them? Or did you let it do its own thing?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




I just went Walstad method on them. They've been working great! I need to get rid of some floaters though.


----------

